# big Havanese!



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

My Yoyo is only 7 months old and weighs about 14 lbs! He's not fat, he's just a very tall and long dog. We don't mind his size at all, but we were under the impression that they didn't get his big! We're feeding him puppy Innova with the recommended daily intake, and even then, sometimes he doesn't feel like eating the entire two meals. He's quite an active dog and loves his daily walks.

I've been told that they keep growing until they're a year old? Is this other people's experience?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Different families lines grow at different rates. You could have a fast-maturing Hav. At 7 months old, he probably won't get a whole lot bigger, but he will probably put on a few more pounds.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo is a big guy as well . he is 21 '' long and he weighs 15.6 lbs .. He seems to have stopped growing and he is a little over a year .. Asta grew a little bit after he was a year .. He was about 15- 16 lbs and he was 19' long .. 
Ahnold is smaller he will be two in Feb and he has definetly stopped growing but he did gain a lb or two .. The vet says he is just fine ..
Just so happy to have a healthy dogs ..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Atomickittyn said:


> My Yoyo is only 7 months old and weighs about 14 lbs! He's not fat, he's just a very tall and long dog. We don't mind his size at all, but we were under the impression that they didn't get his big! We're feeding him puppy Innova with the recommended daily intake, and even then, sometimes he doesn't feel like eating the entire two meals. He's quite an active dog and loves his daily walks.
> 
> I've been told that they keep growing until they're a year old? Is this other people's experience?


At 4 months, Bandit was 9 inches tall (to the shoulder). Full grown she's a bit over 10 inches. Different lines grow differently so ask your breeder about what their lines do to get a good guess on size.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My Cash was 5.5 lbs at 3 months-- 12.5 lbs at 4 months-(talk about a big Hav) He was 17lbs when he was neutered at about 7 months and is now at year 19lbs. So he definately did most of his rapid growing early. Jasper on the other hand grew in height and weight after a year.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pictures!! What we really need is pictures! How snuggly cute he is, is waaay more important than how big he is LOL! It seems like there's a wide range of normal for Havs. My boy is 7 months too and recently weighed 12.5 but he could wiegh more now it's been a week or two LOL! Every month I've thought he would be just perfect if he stayed that size. I'm sure if he gains more I'll be happy with him at that size too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think my girl stopped growing as quickly around 8 months, or rapidly slowed down. I'd say birth-8 months is the most rapid, just from reading on here, but there are always exceptions to every rule.

He sounds perfect! If he's not overweight,and the vet doesn't think he is, I wouldn't worry about it!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was told that Shelby would probably be on the big side, and I thought that's the way she was heading. When we got Kodi at 11 weeks, he was 3.2 lb. When we got Shelby, she was 11 wks but was 4.5 lbs and were told she would probably be on the big side. And we thought that was true, because by 10 mos, she was as big as Kodi, and he is a year older than she is.

Currently - Kodi is 11.4 lbs and Shelby is 10.8 lbs
Kodi is about 11" tall and Shelby is about 10" tall
They are both about 15" long


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is almost 7 months old now and weighs 11.4lbs. My breeder said she thinks he will be anywhere between 12-14lbs, so he will gain some more, I think, but not a lot more. I agree with Jan... you should ask your breeder what he/she thinks.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is 17-18 pounds depending upon the day. He slowed down a lot after about 8 months, but did put on a few more pounds before he reached a year old. He is not fat, just a bigger hav. I will have to see how tall he is, I am not sure about that.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry about the poor quality, these were taken with my phone camera. And I've never posted pictures here so I hope this works as well!










The bed is 31" wide and the actual space where the dog sits is 21" across.

He is 15" from tail to withers, and 10" from withers to ground.










This was taken just today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yoyo is adorable! My three are all very large too. Both my girls are between 15-17 lbs and Logan who is one now, was 17 lbs at 10 months!! I love my guys being big, much more to hug!!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you, lots more Hav to hug!

Oh my goodness, your little doggies are so cute together. Do they get along very well? Does having other dogs around affect their attention and affection towards you? We are thinking of getting another Hav to keep Yoyo company but aren't sure just how much work having two is going to be. Any input?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I still think Biscuit is growing and he's 14 mos old ! I'm actually afraid to weigh him. He was last 15 lbs at one year. As I've mentioned before, he was 4.4 lbs when we got him at 12 wks and was predicted by the breeder to be SMALL, lol. His parents are petite, esp. his dad, and he was the smallest in the litter. Was the breeder ever shocked when I told her. Well, at the least the big ones aren't too fragile. He doesn't even seem to notice when I accidentally step on him !! And we just simply adore him.

Yoyo is very cute!! Biscuit is long like him, you can see that in my avatar/signature pix of him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three get along very very well! They all have very different personalities and NO!! having more than one has NEVER taken attention away from me! In fact sometimes they jump over top of each other to get to me first. It is great having more that one, and I feel so much better when I go to work, or out, knowing that they have others to keep them company.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I still think Biscuit is growing and he's 14 mos old ! I'm actually afraid to weigh him. He was last 15 lbs at one year. As I've mentioned before, he was 4.4 lbs when we got him at 12 wks and was predicted by the breeder to be SMALL, lol. His parents are petite, esp. his dad, and he was the smallest in the litter. Was the breeder ever shocked when I told her. Well, at the least the big ones aren't too fragile. He doesn't even seem to notice when I accidentally step on him !! And we just simply adore him.
> 
> Yoyo is very cute!! Biscuit is long like him, you can see that in my avatar/signature pix of him.


Amy, I so agree with you about big dogs not being too fragile. When we first brought Yoyo home my mom was so worried about hurting him because he was so small! But now that he's more...robust, she feels much better, and so do I.

And yes, I'm afraid to weigh him too because of what I fear his current weight is going to be. When he was weighed at the vet about a month ago, he was 13 lbs, and now I'm guess-timating that he's about 15 lbs but I could be wrong! Oh well, as long as they're healthy, right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Absolutely! As long as they are healthy - that is what matters.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Having 2 Havs is fantastic. They play together and give each other lots of exercise. And like Laurie, I feel so much better when I leave the house, knowing they have each other..

The only "negative" is that they get jealous of the attention I give the to the other one. They both want to be number one in affection. It's comical, really.
They jump in front of each other when I come into the room, to give me greetings . They do the same to my DH.

I am so glad we got Cali. We already had Chico, who was 3 and Magee, the schnoodle, who was five years old, when Cali came last summer. ( Poor Magee, the 2 Havs stick togehther and he is kind of shut out.)

We got a lot of comments about how nuts we were for getting Cali, but she is so loving and entertaining and we feel lucky to have her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got Bella at 7 months, she was 4lb. She grew up to 1yr old, and is now 6.2lbs, on a good day. She is tiny about 8.5 inches tall and not long.

Freddie grew until he was 2 years old. He started off as a tiny little guy and he is now 14lbs. I am putting him on a diet, because his ideal weight is 13lbs. When I say diet, that means less treats not less food! He is my tall boy almost 12 inches tall but not long.

Scudder is my husky line backer. He is much larger boned than the others, mighty and solid. I think at a year old he has stopped growing. He is almost 14 lbs., 9.5 inches to the withers, and about 11.5 inches from wither to tail set. He looks longer than the others, because he is shorter.

Having small and larger havs, I prefer the boys size to Bella tiny frame. She is easy to carry, but the boys are nice and sturdy and great to squeeze!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PS. I met a guy who had a 25lb havanese today! I think that just about breaks the record!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> PS. I met a guy who had a 25lb havanese today! I think that just about breaks the record!


Oh man! Too bad there's no picture, that's huge!!! I'd love to see what the dog looks like!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet is nine months old and weighs 20 pounds. My breeder said he would be on the larger size. He is very sturdy and I love his little behind, he kind of waddles with a wider frame and a big heavy coat. He is so strong.
I will be so curious to see all othe other havs at the holiday gathering at my house on Dec. 9th. I think they will be all sizes. 
I think it is important just to have a healthy pup st any size.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Racquet is a big boy too!! More to love!! Mine are not too far behind him! 
I have to say that this tread has made me very happy as I always thought I was the only one who had "larger" havs and felt that I was either feeding them too much (which they really are not fat), or they were just abnormal Havs. So it seems the breed makes them all sizes!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yoyo reminds me of Ricky. Ricky now weighs 16.5 lbs. He gained a lb. in the past couple of months and he's 16 months old. Definitely our big boy ! Like many have already said, we also love that about him. He's strong, solid, not at all overweight and I am not afraid when young kids play with him. He's a tough Hav. 

Sammy, on the other hand, is petite and more fragile which also has great advantages as I can carry him around without hurting my shoulders and arms or my back. But, I do worry when my 5 yr. old nephew is around him and we watch our step in the house.

You can see their size difference in my avatar.

So long as Yoyo is healthy and growing well, that he's not chubby, you have nothing to worry about. 

Oh! About getting another Hav? Um........... YES !!!!!!!! 
And that's all I have to say about that.  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elayne~ Tori is 4.2 lbs. right now at 4 mos. old. We'll need to be careful when she and Racquet meet on the 9th, with her being black and her size compared to his, he may think she's a giant flea! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tori is so cute, Leslie. How is she doing? 
I'm glad Biscuit is sturdy, but I really watch his weight. I had just hoped for a more portable Hav. He is not only heavy, he's long, and so I cannot just shlep him everywhere in my arms, the way I had hoped. Oh well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We always wanted bigger Havs- and as you've heard we've got them-- (I think Cash is 2nd only to Raquet on the forum) but at thanksgiving there were a lot of 7. 8. 9 and 10 lb dogs-- boy were they easy to hold and carry and keep out of the way... well perhaps the little girl that I get someday in my fantasies --LOL__will be smaller...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln is in good company! He's my 18 pound big boy - not overweight (I asked the vet twice!) and very muscular. He is tall and long. And he really does have bigger bones....I'm not just being polite :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Lincoln is in good company! He's my 18 pound big boy - not overweight (I asked the vet twice!) and very muscular. He is tall and long. And he really does have bigger bones....I'm not just being polite :biggrin1:


ha ha ha. I believe you Jane. Because Cash's bones are double the size of Jaspers--LOL--but Cash is a bit overweight-- that is because he steels all of Jaspers treats. (and then Jas is a bit overweight because I try be fair and give him what cash stole) But Cash is not tall- he is short and long--- He looks like a perfect Hav when his tail is up but when it is down you can see how "hot dog" long he is. He looks very much in shape like the Hav on the inside cover of dorothy goodale's book.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw first hand it depends on the lines and the area of country can vary. In Ohio, Dora was often the small hav, everyone thought she was a puppy! Out there, there were a lot bigger havanese that we met-some I am sure that were 20lbs but even more so they had long legs too.

Just more Neezer to love,

Amanda


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico weighs 15.5 pounds. He has gained 2 pounds in the past year. The vet says he is a little too heavy. He has been eating Innova for the past 6 months. Before that he was on Verus. I may go back to that.

I did want a bigger Hav for my first, but wanted a smaller one for the second. Cali weighs 9.5 pounds at almost 8 months. She is 9.5 in. at the withers. I hope she doesn't get too much bigger, but I have a feeling she'll top out at 10-11 pounds. I wanted her to be more portable, but I guess I just have more to love.

If I ever get another, :whoo: I'll do my best to choose a small one, like many of you have.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello!!!! My Jillee weighs 8.2 lbs as of the day before thanksgiving...she will be eight months in about three weeks....I think she will be small!!!! Just what I wanted...because I am small myself at85.lbs!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This topic brings up a question...is there a size limit in the AKC Toy Group? By that I mean does a breed have to be under a certain size/weight to qualify for Toy Group status?

If so, isn't it possible that breeding bigger Havs will force the breed out of the Toy Group?

Just curious.

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> This topic brings up a question...is there a size limit in the AKC Toy Group? By that I mean does a breed have to be under a certain size/weight to qualify for Toy Group status?
> 
> If so, isn't it possible that breeding bigger Havs will force the breed out of the Toy Group?
> 
> ...


Nope, they're going to stay in the toy group and the height is going from 11 1/2 inches to 11 inches tall max.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wanda, there is a breed height limit with the top being 11.5 inches tall at the shoulder. Anything over that is disqualified from showing. As far as I know, there is no limit for the Toy Group, but it wouldn't matter anyway because each breed has to follow the standard set forth for the individual breed.

Jan, that may happen down the road, but it isn't approved yet.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Nope, they're going to stay in the toy group and the height is going from 11 1/2 inches to 11 inches tall max.


So weight isn't a factor except for healthy structure of the dog, right?

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Weight is not a factor in our breed standard.

It was at one time, but that was eliminated for the health of the dogs. Some dogs are just naturally heavier even if they are not bigger.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

My sister's friend has a Tibetan Terrier, which looks very similar to the Havanese. I was curious because the TT has a weight range of 20-30 lbs and 15-16 inches (something like that) and is in the Non-Sporting Group. 

With the talk of big Havs, it got me wondering if they were headed for the Non-Sporting Group.

Glad to hear that's not happening!

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Weight is not a factor in our breed standard.
> 
> It was at one time, but that was eliminated for the health of the dogs. Some dogs are just naturally heavier even if they are not bigger.


I wonder just how much a Havanese can weigh, and still be within the height limit. Scudder is a stocky little fella. He is only 9.5 inches tall and almost 14lbs! He is not fat or extra long either. He's just built like a linebacker!
Maybe it is possible for a Hav to be 11.5 inches tall and 20lbs. Anyone have a Hav like this?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash is pretty close. He is 11" at the withers and 19lbs-- as I said he does seem extra long- and has a mighty powerful front end as you say Linda, like a line-backer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> I wonder just how much a Havanese can weigh, and still be within the height limit. Scudder is a stocky little fella. He is only 9.5 inches tall and almost 14lbs! He is not fat or extra long either. He's just built like a linebacker!
> Maybe it is possible for a Hav to be 11.5 inches tall and 20lbs. Anyone have a Hav like this?


Well, Mister Trump was 17.5 pounds at one time and still well within the height limit. I don't recall his exact height, but I have it documented in my files somewhere. If I recall correctly, I think he is only 10.75" at the most. He is just a very solid dog. His mother was even smaller and seemed to be heavier. (Mister Trump is now Carlito, owned by Kristin, and has lost some weight.)


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My Desi will be 8 months later this week, and he weighs 13-1/2 pounds. I think he's pretty much done growing, although time will tell. He's between 11 and 12" tall and not at all fat (I can easily feel his ribs). My Nico (Desi's brother and littermate) weighs 9-1/2 pounds. He is shorter and not as long as Desi. He appears chunkier, though, because he has a more profuse coat. Nico was the runt of the litter; I think most of the pups from that litter are Desi's size, although they have another brother who is a couple pounds bigger than Desi.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

My Parker who is now 17 months old and is almost 14" tall and is now 19 1/2 pounds! I keep asking the vet about his weight- he tells me that Parker is not fat! He is just big- He is my chunky monkey!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

I got to two big guys. Mojito is 18lbs all muscle, he is 11 inches tall however he is very long. Bruiser is a bit smaller he is 15lbs and only about 10-11inches tall. 
They are a year old and seemed to have had another growth spirt at about 11 months. They growth had slowed down after their 8th month. Mojito was a full 15lbs at 8 months. 
My vet told me they may have grown a bit extra because I neutered them at 6 months of age.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how age at time of neutering affects their weight? Yoyo is now 15 lbs and was neutered when he was 6 months old as well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think neutering before puberty affects the weight, but it has been suggested (not proven) that it may affect the height of the dog so I guess subsequently that can affect the weight itself. This has not been scientifically proven, however, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just attended a seminar with Pat Hastings author of the _Puppy Puzzle_. She also was judging at the Miami dog show. She worked for Eukaneuba, the dog food company and was an expert at nutrition.

At the end of the seminar she asked that those of us interested in nutrition stay. She shared photos of dogs that had been given puppy food before 4 months and told us about the tremendous growth and in some big-boned breeds deformities of the bone that she said had caused by food additives in puppy food which inspire growth in puppies. She also showed photos of the same dogs months later who switched to adult forumula of the same food. She said she would never advise owners to feed puppy food to puppies under 4 months when maximum growth is occurring.

Maybe this pertains to your situation, maybe not. We were told growth slows down after the first four months, and slower growing puppies develop better structure. 
Paula


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> I just attended a seminar with Pat Hastings author of the _Puppy Puzzle_. She also was judging at the Miami dog show. She worked for Eukaneuba, the dog food company and was an expert at nutrition.
> 
> At the end of the seminar she asked that those of us interested in nutrition stay. She shared photos of dogs that had been given puppy food before 4 months and told us about the tremendous growth and in some big-boned breeds deformities of the bone that she said had caused by food additives in puppy food which inspire growth in puppies. She also showed photos of the same dogs months later who switched to adult forumula of the same food. She said she would never advise owners to feed puppy food to puppies under 4 months when maximum growth is occurring.
> 
> ...


Hmm, so what does she suggest to feed to puppies when they are under 4 months of age?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think that I would worry too much about the weight. My guys are all within the 15-18lb range, and although Lily is a bit of a porker, it is really that she is just solid! The other two dont look fat either. Their Dad is big and it seems that they just inherited his weight. Your vet is the best to tell you if you have a weight issue, or just a big Hav!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the same question....what do you feed a puppy if you aren't supposed to feed puppy food? I would assume adult food as that's the only thing left besides home cooked. Can you advise, Paula?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vet suggested puppy food because it has xtra vitamins, etc. for their growing bodies. switch to adult food after they are a year old. my hav's dad was 18 lbs but my little guy is only 9lb at 4 years of age. he looks like a wet rat when wet!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Atomickittyn said:


> Hmm, so what does she suggest to feed to puppies when they are under 4 months of age?


She suggested feeding regular adult dog food, for puppies. She said this several times during the nutrition portion. She would not mention any brand of food, just the adult formula. She said use one of the bigger companies because dog food companies buy the same products from purveyors/farmers. The bigger companies get first choice of grains, so she said larger companies foods are better. She warned against off brands because they change from batch to batch because they buy grains & products based on whatever is cheaper.

Now this is controversial and I'm only telling you what she told our large group of show people and breeders which included two veterinarians, Regarding what vets normally suggest, Mrs. Hastings said they are really not well versed in nutrition, similar to MD's they take very few courses on that issue. She kept emphasizing that the extra growth vitamins etc. in puppy food are hurting puppies more than helping and that they would get sufficient vitamins and minerals from a good adult formula food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paula, I am hearing that more and more in the last couple of years. A lot of my friends that are breeders of larger breeds say the same thing (Danes & Dalmatians come to mind immediately). They say they avoid all puppy foods because it causes such awkward growth rates.

Judy & YoYo's Mom, you just feed them adult food. There is nothing lacking in it. Obviously, you wouldn't want to give them a food that is specifically made for Seniors or inactive dogs, but just regular food should be fine.

Paula, how did you like the seminar? I really like Pat Hasting's teachings. I have several of her books and videos.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She was amazing. She taught us so much about how to determine bites and structure at 8 weeks of age, very specific, hands-on workshop. I am very glad I was given the opportunity to attend. It opened my eyes to how the judges really think when going over a dog and I now look at dogs in the ring differently. 

During the nutrition portion she showed us photos of dogs with deformities (ie bowed legs, deformed legs from growth too fast) When the food was changed their deformities eventually corrected. Just by changing food, amazing. She was very clear that she would stay away from puppy formula foods especially during that crucial first four months.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's really interesting on the puppy-food...and you are right, most vets are taught very little about nutrition, they are pretty much left to assume the dogfood companies are doing it right and running their studies, which they don't spend much $ on research, sadly! Holistic vets generally know alot more.

Lina, I did run into a few studies on bone development/growth regarding neutering/spaying at 6 months or younger and post puberty/adulthood, I'll have to look for them later if your interested, but it was more focused on bone issues, arthritis/dysplasia/chrondo/joint problems, etc. which said was more common in dogs neutered younger, I can't remember if it said anything about size?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I always thought that the puppy food is like whole milk to infants. They need the extra fats and nutrition for brain growth


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, some studies say whole milk is bad for infants/toddlers. I ended up giving mine soy.

Whole milk is designed to take a calf from 10 lbs at birth to over 100 lbs in ONE year, some people attribute our 'growing' society to dairy, whereas human-breast milk is designed to grow infants at the natural rate. There is lots of info out there on milk being bad for kids under 3. I gave mine soy and they did really well on it.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, if you can find those studies, I would like to see them!

As far as puppy vs adult food, I took Kubrick off of puppy food at 4.5 months and he is doing great. His growth is perfect and he is a healthy 11.5lbs now. Of course that is not the same thing as not giving puppy food at all, but like Kimberly said, I have been reading a lot of things about puppy food being bad because it's protein overload for the puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> She was amazing. She taught us so much about how to determine bites and structure at 8 weeks of age, very specific, hands-on workshop. I am very glad I was given the opportunity to attend. It opened my eyes to how the judges really think when going over a dog and I now look at dogs in the ring differently.


I'm glad you enjoyed it and got a lot out of it. However, I think it would be hard to go to something she is teaching and not learn! LOL You're very lucky to have been able to hear her in person.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Tulip was neutered at a very young age - too young if you ask me but the breeder said it was fine ..
She has had a lot of health issues over the years so I really believe it makes a difference .
As to puppy food - Asta did OK with it but Cosmo never did . It just seem to upset his tummy so much . He improved so much once he was on the home cooked and no grains .. It was not the original one suggested as it was whitefish based but once we changed to chicken he loved it !! 
Both dogs seem very healthy and happy .. Tulip is on Wysong and she has terrible breath and her teeth are not that strong .. 
I think I have finally convinced Donna to try a new grain free formula dog food called Taste of the Wild . I had to find a new kibble and this one seems to be working well ..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Freddie's breeder told me not to feed him puppy food at all. She did mention the increased growth rate doing something to the bones. I was under the impression she thought their was a possible link between puppy food and CD. He has been on adult food from the time he was a pup. He grew very slow but steady. He is 14lbs now and 11.5-12 inches. The adult food did not stunt his growth!

Scudder was on adult food, but I gave him puppy portions. He is a nice healthy size too!


----------

